# The Pictures of Heather's Mission: Completed



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

OK, this AIO from Elizabeth at lilybottoms is so darn cute, quality sewing, incredibly soft, well-priced, and it arrived so quickly!







Full review to come after Liam has worn it so I can review its function too, but so far, 2
















Here's Liam modeling it:

Front

Laughing at silly Mommy with the camera

Back


----------



## Taosmama (May 2, 2002)

Very cute, baby and dipe! (Great baby name too!)


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Hey, that other thread is getting REALLY LONG! Can you guys post pics of your 'new WAHM' dipes here??? CAN WE STEAL THIS THREAD since it does say "Heather's Mission Completed?" :LOL

That is a cute, cute diaper on a cuter







! I love the kitties/monkeys?????!!! I can't tell . . . what are those?


----------



## mama2mygirls (Feb 16, 2003)

what a cute diaper!!!! what a handsome little boy!!!!!!!!!!

thanks for sharing!


----------



## melaniewb (Mar 14, 2003)

Oh, I love the look of that diaper! And that print!

Your baby is precious as well.


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

Very cute diaper! I loved the idea you had Heather. I know I have discovered several wahms I have never heard of by this.


----------



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

oops double post.


----------



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

They're kitties. Liam just







our three kitties, so it seemed fitting to get him a kitty dipe. Here's a closeup of the print.









If you would like to rename this thread to The Pictures of Heather's Mission: Completed! (or something like that, you know what I mean) I'm cool with that if it will help keep things organized in here.







Or, if you think this should be merged with the other one to keep threads down, I'm OK with that too.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mommykins_
*They're kitties. Liam just







our three kitties, so it seemed fitting to get him a kitty dipe. Here's a closeup of the print.









If you would like to rename this thread to The Pictures of Heather's Mission: Completed! (or something like that, you know what I mean) I'm cool with that if it will help keep things organized in here.







Or, if you think this should be merged with the other one to keep threads down, I'm OK with that too.







*
Ahh . . . kitties!

Yes, thank you for the offer . . . I have edited the subject line of the thread to your suggestion! That'll be good - I'll post mine when I get it from Toadies!


----------



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

very cute!


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

can you repost the link to the website? my DD loves loves loves kitties, calls them all "Key-o" (Cleo is our cat's name), she'd love a kitty diaper


----------



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

No problem!







That was my bad! I forgot







rule #1 -- must post website links!! :LOL

(you can tell I do not have this hyena thing down yet. heeheee)

http://www.lilybottoms.com

Liam just goes nuts for the kitties, even at 4.5 months -- if they walk by him or sit near him (they like to check him out too lol) he starts laughing, cooing, and 'talking' to them. So cute!


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

I got my custom GirlWomanGoddess wool wrap in the mail the other day. I had Tiffany make it bikini cut and change the elastic to lastin for a snugger thigh opening. It is PERFECT! So soft and stretchy. I even got to pick some embroidery for it. Here are some pics of Sophie in her GWG.

Close up of Fairy
Sophie in GWG wool wrap


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Meghan, those links don't work for me.


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Fixed them! Thanks! Oh and Tiffany's website www.girlwomangoddess.com


----------



## LilMamiBella (Nov 13, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by luv4sophie_
*Fixed them! Thanks! Oh and Tiffany's website www.girlwomangoddess.com*

Still didn't work for me.


----------



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

They are still not working for me! I wanna see your cutie!









Yahoo can be such a pain sometimes. When you are viewing the picture in your yahoo album, right click it and choose properties and check out the URL. Usually the ACTUAL link the picture is located on is different than the one in your browser's address bar. (yahoo does that to prevent hotlinking of images) Try highlighting the link on the properties box and pasting that here. Hopefully that will work!


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Jess thats exactly what i did! Im going to upload the to shutterfly. What a bummer!


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Liam is precious! What a cute kitty dipe. Can't wait to hear the full reveiw!
My order from Dreamboat Diapers shipped and should be here within a couple days, so I'll add pics to this thread soon!
Meghan, the links don't work for me either.


----------



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

Awww Meghan, that IS a bummer! I haven't used my Yahoo album in awhile ~ I'm wondering if they've changed the link system again or something. Hmmm.

I'll have to check out shutterfly ~ so many here use it for showing off dipes, it must have the hyena cackle of approval.

Thanks for the compliments on my little man! He's sleeping in the diaper now. I probably should have washed it first, I know, but I just couldn't resist putting it on him, and then he finally started to fall asleep. So, it's REALLY being put to the test with my sleeping super soaker!


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Sophie in her GWG!
Another
1 more
These do work! Yahoo


----------



## LilMamiBella (Nov 13, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by luv4sophie_
*Sophie in her GWG!
Another
1 more
These do work! Yahoo








*

It worked!








The cover looks awesome!


----------



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

YAY! It worked!

GORGEOUS cover, I agree, what great workmomship!! And WHAT a model!!


----------



## lkblair (Jun 20, 2003)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAa - the batteries died in my camera today! But I got my Sugarbums diaper a whole 3 days after placing my order! And it's diapering Ty's bottom already and is *so* nice! She placed the snaps extra high for me so he'd get more wear out of the dipe, and they are perfect. This one is sherpa; it's snuggly soft. He always tends to wet more in the late afternoon, so I'm anxious to see how well it does - we'll give it a workout.









But so far, I'm thinking http://www.sugarbums.com is awesome. Thanks, Heidi!!!


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

Nicole at toddlingtots made my dd a pair of training pants in this print. It's absolutely lovely (and a great dipe)


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Oh man is that second pic cute!!! What a little sweetie.









Oh, the dipe looks great too.


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

I can't believe how reasonable these prices are (sugarbums) you'll have to let us know if they work well....

it's funny b/c I complain to dh about how expensive diapers are, but in reality if I just looked around a bit I'd find that not all diapers are pricey.


----------



## cortsmommy (Jul 6, 2003)

What an adorable baby!







Great picture!

I ordered something from softlandingdiapers but I dont have it yet. I will post a picture ASAP.


----------



## lkblair (Jun 20, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by rwikene_
*I can't believe how reasonable these prices are (sugarbums) you'll have to let us know if they work well....*
I just took him out of it for 30min airtime before bed. He was in it for about 1hr 45min during his heaviest wetting time of day (I usually change every 30min between 3:30 and 6:00pm if he's not naked); the soaker was wet but the diaper itself was just damp. I would bet it would make it all night with an extra doubler and a wool cover. This one is the organic sherpa - so soft and plush























Also, if there's any doubt, email her with your babe's measurements. Ty's at the top end of the weight range for medium at 24lbs but still has plenty of room to grow in it.

Has anyone tried one of her wool covers? I want to know how trim they are. I'll definitely be ordering some more dipes - another sherpa and probably some hemp, and maybe a wool cover if they're trim enough to go under jeans.

Did I mention how much I







this dipe?


----------



## Janessa (Nov 19, 2001)

I ordered the nighttime package at sugarbums (4 hemp diaper and a wool cover) I'll let you know how I like the wool cover when it gets here. I'm so excited you think the diaper will make it through the night since thats what I got mine for







I can't wait to get them
Janessa


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

Such a cute diaper...I'm glad someone else found Lilybottoms, I loved mine.

And that GWG is precious on Sophie!

nak


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by rwikene_
*I can't believe how reasonable these prices are (sugarbums) you'll have to let us know if they work well....

it's funny b/c I complain to dh about how expensive diapers are, but in reality if I just looked around a bit I'd find that not all diapers are pricey.







*
I can tell you already, most of my stash is Sugarbums (I did her website) and let me tell you it is ALL we use at night. I don't put a doubler in it, or anything added (just the snap in one it comes with) and a knitted wool cover I made myself or one of her PUL covers and it holds my super soaker! I was having a terrible time getting something to hold him all night, and once I got my Sugarbums we have been dry all the time now! ~


----------



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

OH MY GOSH!!!!!! - Meghan - she is the CUTEST little girly I've seen outside my home!!!!!!!







She should be a model for diapers!!! WAHMs are going to be rushing to get little Sophie on their websites - watch out Mothering is going to come knockin' for a cover baby!!!!


----------



## JoAida (Mar 29, 2003)

I got my Bear Bums (the ones from eBay) yesterday, and I'm not real happy. They are REALLY trim...like wow, TRIM. But I'm seriously doubting it's absorbancy-its thin cotton. It also has a plasticy pul over the elastic that gathers around the leg openings. So the plastic is digging into DD's legs. There is no way this is going to fit up to 40lbs, more like 25-MAYBE. I would love it if the soakers were hemp and the PUL wasn't touching skin. Oh well, live and learn....here's pics in the Diaper Review folder

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/...il8.WEngbQ2DI&

I'm also adding a pic of DD in her Dreamboat...love that one, but you do need to wash and dry on HOT a couple of times before you use it or it might wick. She says that on her instructions.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Becki, after you try it out, be certain that you place a review. I think that is another important aspect of this mission that I failed to mention - a great way to build our Diapering Review Forum!


----------

